# Gartenteich vermieten ?



## karsten. (2. Juli 2007)

hallo

mal ganz hypothetisch :

Kann man ein Grundstück mit Gartenteich rechtlich sauber 
für Geld an "Hinz und Kunz" vermieten ?

wir hatten´s hier ja schon oft mit Sicherheit und Kinderschutz 

aber hier kommen ja noch andere Aspekte dazu   
elektrische Betriebssicherheit , Wartung , Pflege , Kosten , Haftpflicht  usw.

dazu kommt
das was Unsereiner täglich so nebenbei in 6,5 min erledigt ist doch von
Teichlaien gar nicht zu erbringen und ohne Kontrolle und ein paar Handgriffen 
geht es nicht  (Wasserstand,Pumpen,Filter,Verrohrung,Tiere, Bepflanzung )

Wenn da kein Herzblut dranhängt 
und nicht  *MEINE * dransteht wird DAS doch nichts  ........oder ?..... 

mMn. gibt es doch nur Eine .......,
die ganz harte Variante   






am Grund 1qm Folie rausschneiden und 15 t Kies rein 

aus die Maus !

dann bleibt wenigsten noch ein netter - defekter Link entfernt -


was meint Ihr ?


mfG


----------



## Armin501 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich vermieten ?*

Hallo Karsten,
der Mieter übernimmt freiwillig alle Pflichten und Rechte
eines Eigentümers und wird auch als Gefährdungshafter
in Anspruch genommen; heißt er ist im Schadensfall am A.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Joachim (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich vermieten ?*

Hallo Armin,

bist du dir sicher?  Weil, wenn ich als Vermieter zB. ne Sanierung so mache, das hinterher der Mieter zu Schaden kommt, oder einer seiner Gäste (was weis ich: Schimmel, ein Runtergefallenes Fensterbrett, fehlerhafte Elektrik,...) - dann bin am Ende doch ich, als Vermieter vielleicht doch mit dran. 

Teichbeispiel: Ich mach die Garten/Teichelektrik selbst, und vermiete - mein Mieter wird nach einem Jahr durch nen Stromschlag (unterm Beet zu flach vergrabenes Kabel  ) geschwärzt und geschrumpft - glaube nicht, das ich da dann aus der Haftung bin. Denke ich ...

Auf alle Fälle brauch sowas nen guten Anwalt und nen "Wasserdichten" Mietvertrag - sonst ist Ärger vorprogramiert.


----------



## karsten. (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich vermieten ?*

und was is mit sowas ? :


----------



## Joachim (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich vermieten ?*

... selbst gewähltes Eelend. Nein. Warte mal - was liegt da eigentlich auf der Leiter? Gehört das zum Teich/Mietverhältnis?   

Das ist, als wenn der Mieter den Vermieter anzeigt, weil er beim Fensterputz von der Leiter gefallen ist. Oder so ...


----------



## karsten. (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich vermieten ?*

Das war nur ein Beispiel ! 


 

und wie kriegt ein Vermieter seine Mieter dazu ?


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich vermieten ?*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Teichbeispiel: Ich mach die Garten/Teichelektrik selbst, und vermiete - mein Mieter wird nach einem Jahr durch nen Stromschlag (unterm Beet zu flach vergrabenes Kabel  ) geschwärzt und geschrumpft - glaube nicht, das ich da dann aus der Haftung bin. Denke ich ...



Das bist Du bestimmt leider nicht .... denn im Falle eines Falles wirst Du, um bei Deinem Beispiel des geschwärzten Mieters zu bleiben, nachwesen müssen, dass die Arbeiten an der Elektrik nach VDE ausgeführt wurden. Für Erdkabel ist u.W. eine Tiefe von 1m vorgeschrieben (an die Elekriker unter Euch: bitte um Korrektur, falls uns unsere Erinnerung täuscht).


----------



## Armin501 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich vermieten ?*

Also das hängt immer von der Beweislast ab, die hat dann der
Mieter, er muss dem Vermieter nachweisen, getäuscht oder nicht
aufgeklärt worden zu sein.
Bingo- also Mieter tot, ist das Beste was dem Vermieter passieren kann,
die Pacht kann dann sofort erhöht werden, 
also ohne Sarkasmus, es ist nicht erstrebenswert zu Vermieten, da
nach Deutschem Recht, noch immer der Mieter einen höheren Schutz genießt,
da ja beim Vermieter der finanzielle Vorteil vorang hat.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Annett (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich vermieten ?*



Um was genau geht es Dir denn eigentlich?
Willst Du ne Pfütze bauen und vermieten?
Hier mal ein fast passendes Beispiel aus unserem "Nachbarforum". 


> Mein Nachbar (Gartenteichfan) hat zu seinem Geburtstag eingeladen.
> Es wurde natürlich auch ordentlich Alkohol konsumiert und am Abend wurde die Teichbeleuchtung im Teich eingeschaltet.
> Nun muss ein Mitfeiernder wohl einem dringenden Bedürfnis nachgegangen sein. Leider aht er den Ausgang verpasst und wollte wohl in den Teich pi....... - dabei ist er ausgerutscht und mit dem Kopf gegen einen Unterwasserscheinwerfer geprallt. Der Besucher war bewustlos.
> Da ich auch mal "musste", verliess ich das Gartenhaus in Richtung Wald und da fiel mir ein Schatten auf dem Teich auf.....
> ...



- defekter Link entfernt -...


----------



## Thorsten (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich vermieten ?*

Tse,

wenn "sowas" über einen Teich hängt
 

.... dann wird der eh nie vermietet werden.:



































 
*kopfschüttelndegrüße*

Thorsten


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich vermieten ?*

Juhu, 

also ich denke auch, dass der Mieter ja weiss, dass auf dem Grundstück ein Teich ist, und das er für Schäden selber haften muss. Hier dem Vermieter die "Schuld" anzuhängen halte ich für rechtlich gewagt.

Was die Pflege und Wartung der Anlage anbelangt, kann man einen Passus in den Mietvertrag nehmen, so wie die Gartennutzung, Gartenpflege bei "normalen" Vermietungen auch. 
Immerhin darf ein Mieter ja auch nicht einfach Terassen erweitern oder Rasen dichtbetonieren oder so.

Inwieweit das jedoch richtig ausgeführt wird.... 
also die Qualitäten des Mieters....
*Schulterzuck*


----------



## karsten. (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich vermieten ?*

also doch ein Karesansui  
und..

rein hypothetisch ! :


----------



## Armin501 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich vermieten ?*

Also, wie sieht das aus, wenn ich den Teich Stückweise verpachte,
ich denke so an kleine Parzellen, etwa 1 qm groß, dann müssen alle 
haften, dass wird doch billiger,oder ?

Gruß Armin


----------

